# Duck Au Poivre



## bigbenny (Jun 4, 2009)

INGREDIENTS:
2x Duck breasts
60g butter
Schallots chopped
1 tblsp cracked peppercorns
1/2 cup red wine
1 cup demi glaze
1/4 cup chopped parsley

METHOD:
Score skin of duck in diamond pattern, be careful not to penetrate the flesh.
Season and let sit in fridge for 1-2 hours to dry out.
Place breasts skin down in cold pan and turn on heat.
Brown (caramelise) skin to your liking, remove from pan and drain fat( best to keep fat for future cooking).
Replace to pan skin side up and transfer to heated oven(220-180 deg Celcuis), for about 20-40 minutes depending how you like it cooked.
If you dont have a fry pan that can go in the oven pre heat a baking tray or equivalent and transfer the duck to that when required.


To prepare sauce melt butter in sauce pan, saute schallots then add cracked peppercorns.
Add red wine and reduce.
Add liquid demi and thicken to liking.
Finish sauce with a little salt and chopped parsley. 

can be served with mash and veg or pretty much anything.

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

mmm sounds delish BB. Wish we could get duck here easily - its about as rare as hen's teeth!

Save that duck fat and roast some potatoes in, or to do a potato rosti in, to go with the duck.


----------



## bigbenny (Jun 4, 2009)

Really?? i wonder why you cant get it.... ill bring some down, im headed there on monday!!!!


----------

